# I must have one of these!!!! *halp*



## weedeater64 (May 15, 2018)

Where can I obtain a gouge like this?






The Swan Neck gouge.

I found two sites with them. First Hans Karlsson has what they call a dogleg, but it is Z shaped. I don't like it.

I want a straight handle, just like the one in the video.

I found a blogsite showing one minus a handle, but out of stock.

Must I find a blacksmith?

Or are there other sources?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

see if there is a knife maker in your area - and if so, go see him/her.
maybe strike up a deal to barter something.
I would so much rather make it myself - or at least have it custom made for me
than to just "go buy it" 
(I saw that video last week while surfing for hand made tools).
I have had a piece of 1/4" tool steel plate for 40 years - just waiting for a project.
but - I am not a bowl maker, so that one is out.
let us know what you come up with !

.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Here you go-

https://nicwestermann.co.uk/product-category/greenwood-carving-blades/


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

20, 30, and 40mm sizes. Stryi coming from the Ukraine for 50 bux.

I don't have any of these, but I have a few of their hook knives and smaller non bent chisels, and am quite happy with price, quality, and the steel is easy to sharpen, and they seem to work a long time on a sharpening. I've bought all of mine off Etsy, and sometimes they have a discount not on this site. From Etsy I got really quick delivery, though I have heard some say they waited? I believe all I got was shown to be "in stock"

https://woodcarving-tools.com/collections/bent-tools/products/gouge-short-bent-for-deep-bowl-kuksa-carving

Etsy search showed a lot of Japanese, most not really very much "bent" though.

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=short+bent+chisel


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

If you're hell bent in hand tools than read no further.

Probably not what you want to hear, however, have you had a look at the Arbortech range of "carvers" that attach to normal angle grinders…


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/129765


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The video starts with the carver using a spoon bent gouge, but soon switches to a Pfeil long bent gouge. However, you should avoid making the common mistake of thinking the choice of tool enables you to carve like the expert in the video. He is clearly very experienced with bushcraft & has very sharp tools. You will never match that until YOU have comparable experience.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> If you re hell bent in hand tools than read no further.
> 
> Probably not what you want to hear, however, have you had a look at the Arbortech range of "carvers" that attach to normal angle grinders…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That ball gouge found me over Christmas, it'll make a spoon in no time, bowls take a minute or so.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... it ll make a *spoon* in no time…
> - therealSteveN


No, no, no… Tried it as a spoon and it flung my soup all over the kitchen… maybe I shouldn't have turned the grinder on… also ripped my dentures out of my mouth.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> No, no, no… Tried it as a spoon and it flung my soup all over the kitchen… maybe I shouldn t have turned the grinder on… also ripped my dentures out of my mouth.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck, you are a sick Man. Please don't change.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> The video starts with the carver using a spoon bent gouge, but soon switches to a Pfeil long bent gouge. However, you should avoid making the common mistake of thinking the choice of tool enables you to carve like the expert in the video. He is clearly very experienced with bushcraft & has very sharp tools. You will never match that until YOU have comparable experience.
> 
> - Phil32


Going back thru the video I see that there was some preliminary work with axe & adze. Then he went to the Pfeil gouge - probably an #8L-35mm (Long Bent). The Swan Neck gouge was used very briefly for the bottom of the bowl. Keep in mind that he is working in green wood, probably Birch.


----------



## weedeater64 (May 15, 2018)

> The video starts with the carver using a spoon bent gouge, but soon switches to a Pfeil long bent gouge. However, you should avoid making the common mistake of thinking the choice of tool enables you to carve like the expert in the video. He is clearly very experienced with bushcraft & has very sharp tools. You will never match that until YOU have comparable experience.
> 
> - Phil32


You should avoid commenting on my posts.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> The video starts with the carver using a spoon bent gouge, but soon switches to a Pfeil long bent gouge. However, you should avoid making the common mistake of thinking the choice of tool enables you to carve like the expert in the video. He is clearly very experienced with bushcraft & has very sharp tools. You will never match that until YOU have comparable experience.
> 
> - Phil32
> 
> ...


Phil is correct owning a that bent gouge just might be the easy part. Sharpening curved carving tools is can be difficult to say the least.


----------

